# Best Black Library Audios for Sale



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I have some extra Black Library Audios which are all "brand new" or "like new." They would be new if the packaging wasn't stuck together. Anyhow, I have them for sale on Ebay. 

Horus Herey
As far as Heresy Audios go, I have the most informative Audios for sale, _Raven's Flight_, _Butcher's Nails_, and _The Dark King and The Lightning Tower_, 

Raven's Flight

Butcher's Nails

The Dark King and the Lightning Tower

40K Lore
These two Audios are actually pretty neat as far as lore in the 40k World. These both go into detail about both the World Eater's Legion and the Emperor's Children Legion and explain how their legions have functioned and "cooperated" with other war bands in order to survive. 

Perfection

Chosen of Khorne


----------

